# Finally got my two new additions.....



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Just picked them up from my ffl yesterday. Hopefully i'll be putting some rds down range this week. I'll do a follow up report. There both use and in excellent condition. The blk one is really super flawless. Seen alot of TLC.









Cheers
Ron


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's been a while since I've seen a Safari Arms handgun. 

Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, paratropper, Well I field stripped the silver one last night to see what shape she's in, and other than a ton of carbon build up there wasn't a whole lot of wear. After I cleaned her up and lubed up all areas she looked pretty good. One thing I will order for her are new night sights. Since all my 1911's will most likely rotate being my carry gun, I like to have nightlights. And it helps with my 50 yr old eyes.

Cheers
Ron


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Those are two really nice looking pistols!


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

SAS Mayhem, on my good days I can recall having 50 yr. old eyes and shooting full house 44 mags. was FUN!! Now it's 38's, 9's and standard load 45's. Oh, yea, these days I stand a little closer. (As in WHAT target at 50 yds.?!) Not that any of this matters, still go and still have fun. Like The Man said, "Life's too short to take playtime seriously."


----------

